# home-made conveyor or ??? for basement dirt.



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Is this just one straight run? How long? I'm thinking 3" angle instead of wood.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

might consider jacking up the car rear end and use it as a drive instead of a motor with series of pullies with a fabric belt way to take the stuff up and out..


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Straight run - 3" angle costs, wood could be reused.

Biggles - coud you explain more? I understand the car as a drive system - I grew up on the farm!!! LOL


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Would a 'laddervator' work?? (SPELLING?) I've rented those but never tried to spell it---


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

might, but none around here


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

would this work?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Epson - can't see pics


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

they are there.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

epson said:


> they are there.


I don't see them either.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is a white ,snow conveyor---operated by a fellow in a white jump suit---


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, now I see it, against the white background of the page.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I thought the white doves added an artistic touch---


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

It was printed with invisible ink. You have to add vinegar to activate it. :jester:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll have to go to the store and get more. I just used the last of my vinegar to wash my windshield, it had bird droppings on it, I think it came from doves.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

epson they are probably on your computer so you see them, are they on a website I can go to?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

mae-ling said:


> epson they are probably on your computer so you see them, are they on a website I can go to?


Sorry I went back there and the pictures were gone.


----------



## boat builder (Dec 12, 2016)

mae-ling said:


> May do a project which would require removing dirt& concrete from my basement. Not wanting to carry pails of dirt up and down stairs. Can't rent a conveyor so looking at building something. Remember one time use so price is important.
> 
> Thought of of 2x8 and a 2x4 in an L on each side then a box with wheels under it that would run in the L track. Motor to pull it up and let it come down. Might be a little slow, but better then carrying pails.
> 
> ...


I bought a conveyorease conveyor for moving dirt out of my crawl space... it was only $2100 and I now use it for putting my firewood as well. Check it out conveyorease.com it was delivered it right to my house.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

mae-ling,
You didn't say how much dirt and concrete or where it has to go once at top of stairs. My point being, are you going to transfer it to buckets and carry it outside?

Do you have any basement windows? A conveyor out a basement window could go high enough to drop the debris directly into a wheelbarrow.

I recently shingled my roof and built 2x6 side rails and a cart on top with wheels. A pulley at the top and I pulled it up with my lawn tractor. Look strange but delivered 2 bundles of shingles very easily and zero rental. No room to have lumber yard deliver them up top.

Bud


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It's a 4 year old thread, resurrected by a newbie.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

LOL, I did get caught. Thanks

Bud


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought that it was Mrs. Frosty , wearing a white bikini, laying on a snow bank.

Man I gotta get some glasses.


ED


----------

